# hover press importance for DTG ?



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello,
I am wondering how important it is to have a hover feature on a heat press for curing DTG prints. I was looking at the Hotronix Hover press and read a few other threads on here about it. I am wondering opinions on what heat press to get. I am between a Hotronix hover, a Hontronix fusion, or a DK20 with auto release. I heard the DK20 is more of a work horse and may be better but it doesn't have the hover feature. I also like the swing away or draw feature of the fusion since it is easier to load, but it doesn't have auto release which I realize seems important..... and the the hover press of course has the hover option and auto release which is supposedly good for pre curing DTG before pressing. So basically besides the clam shell style there seems to be no reason for me not to go with the Hotronix hover aside from the fact that I found a place where I can get a fusion for only 60 more bucks or a DK20 for a couple hundred less. Any opinions valued, thanks!


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i hover with my DK, but maybe that's because my shocks are worn. but i really don't notice a big difference between hovering or not. your pressure should be as light as you can get it while still touching the shirt. if you can do this, then you won't be pushing the color into the white.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hovering is absolutely required when printing an underbase of white ink.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

smartwear said:


> Hovering is absolutely required when printing an underbase of white ink.


how so? i'm not saying my methods are better, but i've been printing with white ink for over 3 1/2 years without the need to hover.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You can hover with a DK20 with auto pop up. The top plate has a bar that comes down to grab the magnet. This also makes setting your pressure easier. I've had 3 Digital Knights DK20 with auto pop up and have a DK20S. Geo knight hands down makes the best industrial grade heat press in the industry. I bought a Hotronix Hover press and you can really tell they're no longer made in the U.S.A. You can search the forum for my story on that paper weight.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is what I was told to do by 2 manufactures of DTG equipment.


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

As a dtg owner i was unaware we had to hover? They came and set mine up and told me to press for 2 mins. 
Does everyone hover?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Who set yours up?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

if you use the lightest pressure possible while still making contact with the shirt, there is no, zero, nada, need to hover. i've done both, and for me, i don't notice a difference. if you have experience something different, then by all means do what works for you.


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

23spiderman said:


> if you use the lightest pressure possible while still making contact with the shirt, there is no, zero, nada, need to hover. i've done both, and for me, i don't notice a difference. if you have experience something different, then by all means do what works for you.


Hi Sean, if you don't mind sharing, what is your process for curing?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

90 seconds at 330 degrees with light pressure.


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool I will try multiple options and see what works best for me, thanks


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

on a shirt with white ink im doing 350 with a pressure of 2-3 with hotronix


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

FatKat Printz said:


> You can hover with a DK20 with auto pop up. The top plate has a bar that comes down to grab the magnet. This also makes setting your pressure easier. I've had 3 Digital Knights DK20 with auto pop up and have a DK20S. Geo knight hands down makes the best industrial grade heat press in the industry. I bought a Hotronix Hover press and you can really tell they're no longer made in the U.S.A. You can search the forum for my story on that paper weight.


I did search the forum for your story on the Hover and read it. First, I'm sorry for your experience...I'm not sure who tried to address it here for you, but obviously it was not to satisfaction and not a good experience. From what I can tell we ended up crediting you the the full amount for the returned press??? Please feel free to PM me if this was not the case or if you feel there is anything else we should have done or need to still do.

I do have to confirm though that the Hotronix Hover and all Hotronix branded presses are manufactured in the USA, right down the street from the location I work in actually. We did make a design change to the shock at the beginning of 2011. The new shock was tested to be a better quality and improve this issue as well as obtain 250,000 additional cycles over the previous shock style. We do the replacements with the new shock style when folks call in with technical support issues.

Once again, sorry for your experience and how we handled it. I know you've moved on to another brand heat press that you are happy with, but I still felt it was important to make sure you didn't have any additional concerns that we should address.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

No you guys took care of me. Replaced parts on the first press. Then sent me a second press and returned the first. Then after that one acted the same way gave me a full refund. It was just a month of wet shirts waiting on the knight. I was told they are assembled in the same place they've always been. Just assembled with different parts mostly Chinese. If that's not the case sorry for the misunderstanding. From my experience it seemed very believable.


----------



## zurkox (Apr 19, 2014)

I would like to read from one brand, any;
"Proudly made in the USA using only American parts and materials, even electronics, ¨heat elements, coatings, wires and touch screen. Furthermore, we only use American tools and machinery.
Buy with absolutely confidence!".


----------

